# Next TO TUG meeting



## Roy&Eira (Mar 23, 2008)

Just a reminder that our next meeting is in two weeks at 
York Reception Centre at 1100 Millwood Rd., Toronto, Ontario M4H 1A3

Date - Sunday April 6, 2008

Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm


A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 

There will be a business card draw for door prizes.

Bob Greenhalgh will be the MC at our meeting.



The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-

2:00  - 30 minutes to mingle

2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favourite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)

3:00 – Buy & Sell timeshare – Priceline etc

3:30 – TBD

4:00 - Update on resorts owned by T.O. TUG members - Mike Muszynski

4:15 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)

4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle

5:00 – End of meeting   



Potential discussion items for future meetings

    - Fractional Ownership - David McIntosh

    - China visit - Lynn Ortiz

    - Don Symons - "Snowbird Vacation Club".

    -  Jane Karpenko - compile a list of  what members have to sell and rent       



Please let us know if you have items or ideas for our meeting and/or would like to talk/present information to the group. 

If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.   

It you can contribute any items for the sign-in/business card draw. Please bring them along.

We need volunteers to take photos for our web pages on the TUG site.


Yours



Roy & Eira


----------



## Dori (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, Roy and Eira.  We are looking forward to seeing all of our TOTug friends at the meeting!

Dori


----------



## keith (Mar 25, 2008)

see you there!

Keith


----------



## BarCol (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I'll be there, and since David retires next Monday, March 31, 2008 at 4:30 p.m., I may even be able to get him to venture forth.  Looking forward to seeing everybody!!!!!


----------



## Dori (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats to David!  Hope to see both of you there.

Dori


----------



## Krystyna (Mar 28, 2008)

*we can't make it unfortunately*

We are just back from N.Z. (stopping briefly in Sydney and San Fran) and we do have a family get together on the Sunday on the meeting - as you know, we try not to miss any of the meetings, so it's too bad.  In N.Z. we stayed at the t/share Club Paihia just north of Aukland - great base and a very tidy resort.  Hope you have a v.g. turnout.  

Krystyna and Richard (Tanner)
Simcoe, Ontario.


----------



## BarCol (Apr 6, 2008)

Best meeting we've had in...oh the last 6 months  ..great to see everybody again...Mike, I'm back looking at that points leasing program....even the Retired guy might get interested in that......:hysterical:


----------



## Dori (Apr 6, 2008)

Great meeting!  It was so nice to see all of our TOTug friends.  I picked up lots of useful info, and can't wait to hear about leasing points at the next meeting.

Thanks to Alton, Moira, Roy,Eira and everyone else who works so hard to make these meetings the success they always are.

Barb, I need E-bay lessons!

Dori


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 6, 2008)

Just arrived home with a short stop to IKEA (thanks, Marie!)
it was a very good meeting, and a lot of fun to see old friends again.
Thanks for all the organizing.


----------



## BarCol (Apr 6, 2008)

Dori : I'm there for you on Ebay, Marie wants lessons as well....David says the last thing anyone needs is to have me teach my addiction to Ebay


----------



## Roy&Eira (Apr 7, 2008)

*TOTUGers Meeting*

York Reception Centre at 1100 Millwood Rd., Toronto, Ontario M4H 1A3
Date - Sunday April 6, 2008
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

Attendees
Keith & Jolene Baker		Cindy & Yoram Beer	 	Dave & Barb Collinson
Bob Greenhalgh		Mike & Dori Frankland	Linda Judelman
Ed Kolewaski			Roy & Eira Martin		Kathleen Milligan
Mike Muszynski		Jim & Eileen Strong		Don Symons
Jim & Marilyn Webb		Ron Taylor			Keith Chen
Joe & Marie Chenew		Tony Wohlfarth		Erma & Vern Carter 
Karen Kolb 			Ted & Cindy Bomers 		John Pitts
Gary & Gwen Litner		Janne Countryman		Dan & 	Sue Phillips
Lynn Ortiz			Kathy & Milton Moonah	Alton & Moira Ellis

Bob Greenhalgh was the MC at our meeting. Barb Collinson provided the PC and Projector for our presentations. The facility and refreshments were contributed by Alton & Moira Ellis.

Door prizes were contributed by Roy & Eira, Linda, Joe & Marie and Karen.

A prize for the first time attendee was won by Sue Phillips (Mike’s sister). Lynn, Jim & Marilyn, Keith and Karen won door prizes the business card draw.

The meetings started with a 30 minutes mingle.

Bob welcomed all the attendees and had them introduce themselves and talk about the resort that they owned, recent exchanges etc. 

Tony Wohlfarth talked about his family’s recent visit to the Jolly Harbour Resort and the Caribbean Island of Antigua. Tony showed his photos of the Island and Resort. 

Barb, Mike and Bob talked about using Price Line to find good deals on Hotel rooms and Car hire in Cities in Canada, USA and Europe. Barb will provide some documentation on how to get the best from this and other on line resources. Experiences with exchanges through RCI, SFX Dial and Exchange were also shared. Other members shared information about their experiences with Snow Bird Vacations and other vacation organizations.     

Mike Muszynski distributed the latest list of resorts owned by T.O. TUG members for updates. He agreed to add information regarding units members would consider training, renting and/or selling. 

A discussion of items for next meeting identified “Leasing of Points” by Barb & Mike and “Other vacation Options that timeshare ownership does not cover” (i.e. Cruse, Car rental, flights etc) by Don”.

The meeting ended with another 30 minuets to mingle.

The next meeting is scheduled for November 2, 2008.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 15, 2008)

Have there been any meetings in Ottawa or montreal?


----------



## Dori (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't know of any other chapters in Ontario or Quebec, Mary. Most members of TOTug are from the Greater Toronto area.  A few stalwart members come from as far as Buffalo, NY.  Our members are a terrific bunch!

Dori


----------

